
Telegram Is Not Secure - vecio
https://vec.io/posts/telegram-is-not-secure
======
rvz
> The most secure messenger with Signal protocol is no arguably Signal
> Messenger, besides end-to-end encrypted messages, almost all metadata are
> also encrypted. whistleblowers, privacy advocates, journalists, and security
> technologists all recommend Signal as the most secure messenger.

The signal protocol and its implementation 'libsignal' are cryptographically
secure compared to the alternatives mentioned in the authors blog post. The
only problem I have is the client application.

Just like Telegram, phone number sign up in the default application is
required which is still a gigantic turnoff, given that the phone numbers used
for verification could be stored on a third-party SMS service, which is a
shame for 'privacy'.

